

Video: Railgun Blasts Aerodynamic Round 7km Through Steel Plate - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-04/video-railgun-blasts-aerodynamic-round-seven-kilometers-through-steel-plate

======
mishmash
Short but wow that's cool. It would be interesting to see how it does against
a heavier gauge steel.

